# Auto Turn or manual locked differential



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

What is preferred?

The diff in my 1336Pro is grenaded. I brazed it up solid to get me by for now. 

Should I replace it with the same as what it had (trigger lock) or is the Auto Lock a better deal?

I got the machine used last week and the trigger locked diff never did work right, so I have no experience with either diff.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Hard to say yes or no. Some people don't like the auto turn some do. I use 2 machine that has it and I think they work fine once you get the hang of it. So seem some people hate it and some like it. Be good if you could try one out. Personally I don't like trigger


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have either of those styles. This may be old news for you, but Ariens also made another differential style. 

That was a "normal", open differential (it's a true differential). The type in found most cars, where if either wheel spins (let's say rubber tire on smooth ice), you don't move. Note that this can also be locked up manually, to behave like a solid axle, though this locking/unlocking cannot be done on the fly. You have to stop and pull/release a pin on one wheel to change differential operation styles. 

I've had 2 Ariens machines with this type of diff. They're not perfect. Get one tire on ice, and you'll stop moving. But I've been very happy with them. Note that I've only used this differential, and an MTD that ran as either a solid axle, or as 1-wheel-drive. Turning is trivial at the end of a pass, it pivots easily. And it tracks straight, though it can be veered off-course, since the axle isn't locked together for going straight. 

I do have chains on my machines, so I have better grip to help climb up my sloped driveway. I've only had to lock the differential twice in 4-5 years of owning Ariens, and once was last year to help drive into the massive snowbanks from our record-breaking New England winter. 

If you were looking at another used machine, this style may be worth considering. The differential itself is somewhat complex, but there are no cables or adjustments to worry about, which is nice.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

I ended up putting an auto turn diff in it.
No regrets, I like it.


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 15, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I don't have either of those styles. This may be old news for you, but Ariens also made another differential style.
> 
> That was a "normal", open differential (it's a true differential). The type in found most cars, where if either wheel spins (let's say rubber tire on smooth ice), you don't move. Note that this can also be locked up manually, to behave like a solid axle, though this locking/unlocking cannot be done on the fly. You have to stop and pull/release a pin on one wheel to change differential operation styles.
> 
> ...



Those are literally the only differentials I have ever used myself. I never set it straight, in fact I get pissed if it some how accidentally wiggles into straight. I like to be able to 360 Pivot. When I first got one of these I was like *** it won't turn. I still don't know why people use it. All of my machines have it including the 1968.


----------

